# Market Box Raiders



## Dede

Something needs to be done about these people! Almost every cycle there is someone who comes along, complete stranger, buys everything and leaves without a trace at the end of the cycle. Sometimes they'll even continue buying everything I put up while I'm refilling my market box.

Name Redacted did just that.




He didn't stop by my camp so there was no way I could track or block him, allowing him full access to my market box. Something I try to keep full to the best of my ability so my friends can always get what they need. I find it really hard to believe that someone would need 12 fruit beetles in one cycle. I even used honey to replenish those beetles!

I honestly think Nintendo needs to implement a setting that will either limit the amount of purchases in market boxes or restrict purchases to friends only. I know some people may think otherwise and that I should quit whining but I believe these are the worst types of players one could encounter in this game. They seem so selfish and greedy to me but there's no way to prevent them from doing this to people.
I understand there are other players who rely on purchasing from market boxes that lack the time throughout the day to hunt for themselves and really do need the items, but you need to understand that we put in so much time and effort to provide goods for everyone (yes I know I'm not being _forced_ to do this but I want to make sure everyone can fulfill their requests). I can't keep up with everyone's demands, especially with these market box raiders everywhere. At this rate I'll probably have to quit market boxing altogether to free up some time. 

Sorry for boring you all with this long rant </rant>

This is such a negative topic, I kinda regret posting it.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I hope people don't think I'm doing this when I buy a bunch of stuff, it's usually when everyone's asking for the same things and none are showing up in the area. But I mostly buy from friends, and rarely find things I need in randoms that come through. 

I did have a short bought of one of my "friends" sniping my box, and it was very clear he was using it to resell for higher prices in HIS box when I went there later to give him kudos. I like when people buy my things but if someone is sniping everything, especially because I think I sell them at a pretty low/decent price, I do get suspicious. 

So to everyone on my friend's list, if I am buying lots of stuff from you, rest assured it's because I'm having crap luck, or trying to level up my friendship using request cards and the things are getting used!


----------



## Imaginetheday

You might consider raising your prices. I know people want to keep prices low so people that really need them can afford them, but I think if they really need them, they'll pay a little more, and it might discourage raiders. Having enough bells has not been an issue for me for a long time, and that's probably true for others as well. Don't forget you get bells when you fulfill a request! 

I also wish Nintendo would limit to non-friends. I only buy 1-2 items from visitors and that seems reasonable to me.


----------



## SpookyMemes

View attachment 214160
View attachment 214161​
The picture says it all. I bought three things from him, it was so tempting to buy everything but I know people hate that lol


----------



## Ably.Saucey

???? Isn't that the point of a market box? 
I  buy stuff from people a lot but I don't clean them out, so a bit of a control would be nice, I guess. 
Maybe only allowing 3 slots for non friends? I get cleaned out by my 'friends' a lot, but I don't want it since it's usually excess and I want to help others so that's why it's there.
I only spoken to like 3 of my 'friends', so there's no difference between them and random people to me.

edit for grammer


----------



## Bucky42

Ok I am like Ably.saucey, and thought the point of market boxes was so people could buy stuff. I don't mind when my boxes get sold out. I make a bit more bells than I would if I just sold the items and I feel it hopefully helped someone. I never considered it wrong or upsetting when I got cleaned out. 
   Is there a chance that people do it thinking they are being nice? I tend to only buy what I need from people so usually only a box or two and only if the prices are good. The exception is when there is an event going on and someone is really nice and fills my garden up with butterflies or bats depending on what is needed. I will then see if they have something higher priced in their market box & buy it as a thank you (between 5,000 & 10,000 bells). 
   Have a great day!


edit for grammer


----------



## SierraSigma

Raiders are the worst. That said, I havnt been raided for a while. Everyone seemed to stop listing and buying during the event, presumably using their limited play time for event rather than requests.

Ive been brutal with my friends list for over a month now, so they arent a problem. In fact, frankly, I dont think I need any more friends at all, as the game currently stands.

Thus the easiest way to prevent raiders in my book would be to insert an option where you can just opt not to appear in non-friends' games. Thats what Im hoping for anyway.

How did you translate the kanji? Can you just read it, or do you know of any apps or websites that would help me translate some of my favourite friends nicknames?


----------



## Vonny

I have friends that buy 5+ (x3 items for 100) items at a time sometimes and it doesn’t bother me and I hope my friends don’t mind when the game screws me and I’m forced to buy 9 olive flounders I do it


----------



## Imaginetheday

Ably.Saucey said:


> ???? Isn't that the point of a market box?
> I  buy stuff from people a lot but I don't clean them out, so a bit of a control would be nice, I guess.
> Maybe only allowing 3 slots for non friends? I get cleaned out by my 'friends' a lot, but I don't want it since it's usually excess and I want to help others so that's why it's there.
> I only spoken to like 3 of my 'friends', so there's no difference between them and random people to me.
> 
> edit for grammer



The problem is that it appears that people are buying simply to resell. When someone clears you out, then you check their market box and it's filled with the stuff they just bought from you, but at higher prices, it's frustrating. It's happened to me a couple of times, and I don't even sell as cheaply as others do.


----------



## Livvy

Sometimes (not super frequently) I buy a lot from friends when I have less than 5 of something, even if I don't immediately need it, because I know I will need it pretty soon probably. I don't do it to resell though, as I try to keep my own box decently priced as well. I didn't know some people saw it as bad, because I've never minded when my friends buy out my market box. Once I put something for sell in the market box, I figure it's not mine anymore and it's open to anyone. You can't really communicate what you want in the game, so it's kind of hard to set rules about what you do and do not want. Sorry it bothers you though!


----------



## zoetrope

I couldn't care less what someone does with stuff after buying it from my market box.  If you don't want people flipping your stuff then price it higher...


----------



## Ably.Saucey

Imaginetheday said:


> The problem is that it appears that people are buying simply to resell. When someone clears you out, then you check their market box and it's filled with the stuff they just bought from you, but at higher prices, it's frustrating. It's happened to me a couple of times, and I don't even sell as cheaply as others do.



I can see that. I've had that happen in real like a lot (I do estate sales/antiques), but  in the game, once they buy it, they can do what ever they want with it, it's not like they're begging for me to make it lower so they can jack up the prices later (rl, it makes me mad). I have them low because it's still better than 10 bells or whatever the base price is.
It's just a game, so I don't mind, if they're raising the prices; they'll most likely loose it to make room, since there are many who keep they're prices reasonable, they wont have business.


----------



## Angel-Rae

I don’t mind if other players resell my stuff if they’ve only bought two or three items. I don’t mind my friends buying four or five items or occasionally a lot. What I mind is a non friend who has obviously had me in their town just totally cleaning me out, whether it’s to resell or just to fulfill requests.

My marketbox is for my friends to help their game. My prices are the lowest they can be and that’s because I don’t need the money. I am not very interested in expanding my camper so I have between 400,000 and 500,000 bells. I fish and gather to keep my market box full as much as I can, and if I’m away from the game because of real life stuff and have only a limited amount of game play time I feel stressed when I have to run around to fill my box up. I worry I’m letting my friends down when my box is low or empty.

I can see how a newer player could be trying to be kind by buying a lot. They might think they are giving me bells for my spare stuff. They can’t know my approach to selling and early on in the game you do need bells.


----------



## Dede

It's not a bad thing to buy a bunch of items from a market box and there are definitely people who do need them. What troubles me is when people buy everything all the time. I've seen those who buy for example: 2 slots of pale chubs, 1 slot of perch, 1 slot of carp, 2 slot of flounders, 1 slot of squid, 2 slots of monarch, 2 slots of fruit. And I'm totally okay with this because this is something like what the villagers would request plus extra if then need it for later. But there are also those like my cousin who are too lazy to hunt at least a little bit himself so he just cleans out every market box he comes across even though he has more time throughout the day than I do (I've never friended him and don't plan to).

Yes the market box is meant for selling items, but it's not meant to be abused by a single player, especially one you've never met before and doesn't even drop by to say hello. It takes away from the social aspect of the game in my opinion.

I don't mind people "flipping my stuff" as long as they do need it. Sure they can even list it in their market box if they want. But when it's every single item and they don't bother to show you that they paid any attention to you, then that tells me that they don't want to put any of their own effort in this game and would prefer to use other players to get what they want. I've seen this kind of behaviour in other games and it shouldn't be tolerated.

As a side note; if I have blocked anyone for mass buying while you only lack the time to play, then I apologise. There is no way to tell if you lack the time and really need the items or if you're just being lazy and using me.

@SierraSigma: I can read it. His name is written in katakana. Most of the Japanese names are in hiragana or katakana so you could probably use a chart off the net to cross reference each individual character. If the character looks really complex though, then it's most likely kanji so it'll be a little more difficult to figure it out. Feel free to send me a message if you want to discuss it further.


----------



## Ras

I've got friends who wipe me out. I don't care. I like to keep my market box completely stocked and it's to help them out anyway. I will actually buy items from peoples' market box in order to keep my box stocked, but I'm more than likely not making money doing it. I list everything 3 items for 60, no exceptions.  And, I only buy a couple of things anyway.

I'm not keeping it stocked so much right now, because I need to do my own requests to get flower seeds. I'm going to need those red flowers when phase 2 starts up!


----------



## J087

I really don't get what the fuss is all about. The point of the Market Box IS selling items...?

*Shame on you* for making other players feel bad about buying "too many" items at once. Your market box isn't some kind of status symbol to show everyone you're active and can afford to sell items. And if you see it as an obligation to spend money on products like honey or fishing nets, than this is your own choice. 

If you dislike people "raiding" your box than raise your prices and enjoy your higher income, stop selling stuff all together, or simply block them and move on with your game. Don't go around forcing people to limit their purchase only because you don't agree with it. The thought of offering low-priced goods to friends is really thoughtful. But I'm not under the impression that money if hard to come by in this game.


As a side note: The going price for 3 bugs or fish is actually 100-150. But that's my opinion.


----------



## Dede

I feel like people aren't understanding the point I'm trying to make. People can buy as much as they want. I mean no hostility towards anyone that needs to buy a lot of items. It's all about the player's attitude. Players are free to clear out my market box if they want. But if the player's attitude is like "I'll let you do all my work. I don't care about you" then I can't support them. It's not about money. It's not about status. It's about how buyers perceive sellers. A magical dispenser or a friend? I have plenty of friends who clear out my box but they look out for me while I'm away. Not ignore me completely.

Look, I'm sorry if I've offended anyone. Like I said I regret posting this topic but I really needed to know what everyone's thoughts are about the subject. I really don't like blocking people because of this and seeing how the majority of you feel about it has given me a little more insight.


----------



## Cheshire

I agree with everything you said, Dede, and I don’t understand why others don’t (want to?) understand your point. The last few days, I‘ve had my marketboxes completely emptied by strangers pretty much constantly (mostly directly after refilling), so I definitely feel your pain. I want to help my friends/people who help me, but I just can‘t keep up with this.

Before that, I‘ve only ever had problems with a handful of players on my friendlist who raided my boxes and had nothing but ultra-rares at max prices in their own (I blocked those experts). Don‘t get me wrong: I don‘t mind my friends emptying my boxes, at all. I just disapprove of people who treat others as dispensers without ever even trying to contribute themselves.

So yeah, I, too, would very much welcome an option to lock strangers out of your marketboxes.


----------



## Xyla

I do agree it’s the way they appear to be treating u when strangers clear u. Tbh it’s only happened badly once to me and this guy got me annoyed. He started by clearing like half of the stuff so I hunted and refilled. Then he cleared about half again so I removed him from friends (he had only just friended me when he bought the first lot).. so I refilled again and it felt like outta spite of me unfreinding him he went and bought the whole lot. I blocked him lol


----------



## Angel-Rae

I don’t feel annoyed if my friends buy lots of items because I have the stuff to be a friendly player. Most friends won’t buy everything you’ve listedat once, they will buy as they have the need.

I don’t think my annoyance at a non friend buying my entire box at once is shaming to them or me. It’s merely my reaction to the experience of not being able to help any of my friends until I can gather more items because one non friend player has bought it all. Keeping prices low and preferring my friends to have access to items is an attempt to be friendly. It has no relation to status from my point of view. 

I don’t believe that any one player could need 45 items in order to fulfil current requests so therefore I don’t think that buying everything in one (non friend) players box is in the spirit of fairness. It is using other people’s efforts without making any yourself. And it can’t be reciprocal because they aren’t on your list.


----------



## MopyDream44

I tend to go back and forth on this particular topic and probably fall closer to the middle because I can see valid points on both sides of the issue. Different people will have different feelings and opinions about different things, and those differing opinions are all equally valid. I feel we should be able to have a friendly exchange of these differing opinions without attacking one another or tearing down the ideas and feelings of those who have an opinion that differs from our own. That said, I agree that it can be very frustrating when a person who is not on your friends list buys out your stock. I feel this is similar to having strong feelings about people who sell villagers they've received from a free adoption service. When your motive for stocking your market box is to help others, it can be hurtful to find out people are using that to turn a personal profit. 

On the flip side of that, I understand that many of my friends don't have the time to play Pocket Camp as much as I do, and some of them need to buy out my shop just so they can play and enjoy the game just like everyone else without having to spend the extra time catching the needed bugs and fish. I'm absolutely fine with friends or even strangers (i.e. people not on my friends list) buying out my market if it helps them in some way. By extension, I can see where a friend or stranger who is struggling to get bells, might buy low price items and resell them simply because they don't have as much time to play as other people, and may not have the bells to craft the furniture, clothing, or amenities they need to progress. Unfortunately, there is no way of knowing the motivation behind our friends actions without direct communication. Because of that, I feel we should be more mindful before calling others out publicly for their actions. Also, the person being called out is not given the same opportunity to explain their perspective on the matter unless they are an active member of the forum. Ultimately, I don't see any harm to adding options to give everyone more control over your market boxes, but I hope we can be more mindful about calling someone out publicly or tearing down the opinions of others because we feel those opinions are wrong.


----------



## ESkill

I feel your pain. I list my stuff at the lowest price because I want to help people out when they need items. I'm hoping that when someone desperately needs some fruit or something and they can get it cheap from someone,  they remember that and try to be helpful to others too. To me,  it's more about sharing and helping out. Usually when someone buys quite a bit from my boxes,  they'll send me kudos. So I see it as a "hey thanks,  you really helped me out". But I've had one person buy everything before. I don't know if they needed it or just wanted cheap stuff for profit. Its like they're taking advantage of kindness, and preventing others from being able to get items they might need. But part of helping people is,  you gotta help everyone,  not just the nice people you think deserve it haha. Lately though I haven't had many buyers.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Side note: while some people are being oddly aggressive, I do think this is a really interesting topic on how people view market boxes, and just common game etiquette.


----------



## SierraSigma

It's interesting how last week a similar topic came up and the general feeling of the thread was to agree that getting wiped out is annoying, and that it's nice to keep a market box well stocked at low prices for your friends.

This week the general consensus seems to be that the stuff is there to be bought. There are definitely two sides.

I'm with Dede. I actively maintain what I consider a decent market box so that my friends know where to come in a pinch. I have carefully cultivated my friend list to only include players who only ever take what they need.

If someone takes everything it can take upto an hour to replenish. If I cannot get anything back from them, and the transaction is not mutually beneficial, this means I have then contributed an hour of my time to someone elses game. In a game which I have invested far to much time in already.

@Dede: I would absolutely love to know what some of my favourites from my friend list are called. If I get time in the week I may try again. Knowing that it is most likely not kanji will probably help me out with that a lot. Haha.

Also, PM me your PC ID if you like: I think our play styles sound compatible.

Edit: I had a quick go... I think the first one I figured out was meriru. With a meaning of "mail" or "feeling of depression".

Wow.


----------



## Dede

I think everyone's opinion makes sense. I can agree with what others have said. It is just a game and I'm fussing over something that isn't that big of a deal. And yes I do feel terrible for making people feel bad. It wasn't my intention and I feel stupid about it.

However the way I play this game, the same way I play every game, is by helping others. And that's difficult to do when some people just want to help themselves. It happens everywhere. For example you get leechers in MMORPGs who join a party but prefer to sit back, relax and collect loot while other players do all the work. I just wish there was a way to prevent this kind of behaviour in pocket camp that's all.

Anyway I'm glad I could see both sides of the argument. This is probably the most civilised game forum I've come across.

@Sierra: めりる or メリル? Usually when things are written in katakana like the second one, they're trying to imitate and english name or word. So it could be something like Meril. Also PM sent.


----------



## Chiana

I have "raided" market boxes.  I play the game on a very old tablet.  It is slow and laggy.  When changing locations there are times when I have made a cup of tea waiting for the new scene to load.  Occasionally, when I want to do a round of villager requests, I will raid a box with a lot of variety.  I suppose variety more than price is my key interest because that means I only have to load one market box which cuts down on time.  Often they are friends or I send a friend request.  That is because on a day when the lag is not quite so bad I make a point of watering their flowers, leaving kudos or lending a hand a shovelstrike.  I left many of them a lot of golden gothic bats. I saved them up then delivered a large lot at once.  I thought it was really sweet that after I delivered a large lot of bats some of my friends either left kudos or watered my garden or bought an item from my market box.

As for what people do with what they buy from my box, I do not check.  It would take a lot of time away from my game play waiting for yet another screen to load. 

I would also love to know what some of my friends are called.  The resolution on my old screen is low (and I probably need new glasses) so I have a hard time telling the names apart.  With English it is a little easier because the words are more familiar and easier to understand even if a bit blurred.


----------



## MopyDream44

Just to clarify, I wasn't trying to make you feel bad Dede, and I apologize if I did. I don't agree with calling someone out on a forum; however, we all make missteps and I know you didn't do it maliciously, so please don't beat yourself up or feel stupid! I was trying to express that I understand your frustrations with this issue, and I feel you have a very valid opinion. I was also trying to express my own frustrations with seeing a fellow member being attacked or shamed for expressing their opinions simply because others feel differently. I've been seeing this quite a bit lately, and it boggles my mind a little. You have an opinion Dede, and I don't feel it's right that others jump down your throat or try to shame you for that opinion because your opinion is different than theirs. I hope that makes more sense now. I do apologize if I added to any stress. Like I said, I don't necessarily agree with posting the user name of the person who bought you out (but I absolutely don't want to make you feel bad about that) but I also don't agree with those who've responded to your thread with the intention to shame you or make you feel bad. Again, I really hope that clears it up a bit. Please don't feel bad Dede! <3


----------



## SierraSigma

@Dede. The latter. I made up dumb nicknames for my more frequently encountered Japanese friends. Hers, inventively, is XYZ. Thanks for the translation!


----------



## Dede

Chiana said:


> I have "raided" market boxes.  I play the game on a very old tablet.  It is slow and laggy.



I hadn't considered that. I'll keep that in mind next time because there's no doubt other players experience the same thing. Oh how I wish there was a bulletin board of some sort. It's just impossible to tell what everyone's circumstances may be. 

Also feel free to send me a message too about figuring out Japanese player names. You can even send me a screenshot if you like. 



MopyDream44 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Just to clarify, I wasn't trying to make you feel bad Dede, and I apologize if I did. I don't agree with calling someone out on a forum; however, we all make missteps and I know you didn't do it maliciously, so please don't beat yourself up or feel stupid! I was trying to express that I understand your frustrations with this issue, and I feel you have a very valid opinion. I was also trying to express my own frustrations with seeing a fellow member being attacked or shamed for expressing their opinions simply because others feel differently. I've been seeing this quite a bit lately, and it boggles my mind a little. You have an opinion Dede, and I don't feel it's right that others jump down your throat or try to shame you for that opinion because your opinion is different than theirs. I hope that makes more sense now. I do apologize if I added to any stress. Like I said, I don't necessarily agree with posting the user name of the person who bought you out (but I absolutely don't want to make you feel bad about that) but I also don't agree with those who've responded to your thread with the intention to shame you or make you feel bad. Again, I really hope that clears it up a bit. Please don't feel bad Dede! <3



Ohhh! You must be referring to the player in my first post. You're right that was wrong of me. I'll remove his name now. Thanks for all the clarification. It really has put my mind at ease.


@Sierra: You're welcome!


----------



## tamtam

When this subject was posted a week or so ago, I started evaluating all my purchases.  I have never cleared anyone out, but when I'm needing lots of stuff and there it is in someone's box, I hesitate before purchasing, but I generally buy what I need.  Tiger butterflies, beetles, and all fruit are tough.  I can only play 3 times a day, and I'm hunting/helping/fulfilling requests to the best of my ability.  I have friended a few people on this forum, and yes, I evaluate every time I purchase something from them.  

I resell nothing.  With that said, my box is still full of stuff I put in there when I first started playing in November. (some have been purchased lately, but I still have plenty that just sits).  Granted, some of the stupid, expensive stuff I deserve to have sit, but cherries?    Wish someone would clear me out! lol


----------



## arbra

I would like to present another perspective, that has just been briefly mentioned: Bad Timing.

So I restock my market box quite regularly. I try to keep about 12 of each item that is asked for by villagers in my inventory and list the rest.  Now I am sure that everyone has noticed, that sometimes the games just wants to give us a single creature alot.  So an example that happened recently.  The creature of choice for me was the Monarch Butterfly.  The game decided to give me 27 in a fairly short time (it was the only creature that would spawn in that area).  This means that I listed 5 sets in my market box for 3 for 100.

Now, after I did that, then the next round every villiager decided they wanted Monarch Butterflies.  By the second island, I was down to 1, but luckily I found a person selling multiple Monarch Butterflies for 3 for 60.  I bought all of them.

Now if the person has went and check my market box, then they could have very easily thought that I was buying to purely resell them, which was not the case.

Now granted, it is very hard to tell in this game when that is true.  I am sure, as mentioned before, that all of us have had stuff sit in the market box for WAY too long, and that can give the wrong impression to people who are looking purely to see if someone is reselling stuff.

And to be fair, I have reselled stuff in the past, but my view was that both of us were making money.  I never viewed the market box to be used in the way that some people in this thread are using it, so I will now have to reconsider how I utilize other people's market box.

But I did want to present another viewpoint, that sometime appearances can be deceiving in trying to decide if someone is just purely reselling your stuff (and yes I know my example was just on one creature, but I have had them perform a rush on 5-7 creatures at one time, which can quickly deplete you, even if you have plenty sitting in your market box at the time).

Anyways, just another viewpoint.

--- Arbra


----------



## arbra

One other thing I thought of also.

I personally think that the market box has a HORRIBLE interface when trying to go to multiple people (with the screen always refreshing back to the top), so if I can find one person who has everything I need at a reasonable price, then I am going to wipe them out versus trying to spread my purchases among multiple people.

If they change the interface to allow me to go from one person to another without having the screen refresh, then I may consider spreading my purchases out among multiple people to prevent me from wiping someone out.


----------



## joelmm

I believe that the next thing they should do is redesign the market to make it more practical and functional.


----------



## creamyy

tbh my non friends market boxes have better variety of what I actually need than my actual friends but i'll buy 2-4 items max. Just whatever I actually need. But I agreee, we all have that ONE PERSON who will just come along, right after you've filled your market box and will clean it all out.


----------



## Gruntilda

I agree that the market box system really encourages you to shop from visiting campers and friends.  I hope they do make it more easily useable.  The other thing I hope they do is to make our campgrounds bigger!


----------



## Purpur

I hope they would make something like this:
If you’re out of some sources you see which of your friends have the items you need in their market boxes


----------



## Marv2k

Well,  I guess I'm a raider. I thought free market, buy low sell high was, well.... what you do.. I thought everyone was a noob or a kid for such low easy prices. What I find amazing tho is that I get ""raided"" all the time too, except when it happens to me a make a ton of money as I only sell at max.. well I'm off to go raid some more.. million bells doesn't grow on trees ya know


----------



## AndroGhostX

Yesssss!!! I was wondering if anyone else was having this issue! It just annoys me that theu buy EVERYTHING instead of leaving some items for other players. I only put in the market box if I have at least 6 items in pocket, I put half in box and keep half, so it's not like I spend all my time to give items to others, but I still find it rude to buy everything! Regardless of making bells... As I put items up for only 100 bells... I don't need anymore bells so what's the point of putting items up for a high price?


----------



## NiamhACPC

Marv2k said:


> Well,  I guess I'm a raider. I thought free market, buy low sell high was, well.... what you do..



I'm not a raider, but I have to agree with this. If your goal in the game is to make bells, there's really nothing wrong with leveraging the market this way. And I don't even like the term "raider" because for me, if someone wanted to buy out my Market Box I'd be _delighted._ Marv2k is making some people happy and others unhappy. Well...that sounds like capitalism to me!


----------



## Xme

I guess I’m a “raider” then. I don’t mean to be but sometimes I don’t have time to fish or catch bugs so if I see someone with that I buy all their fish and bugs so I can finish up tasks quickly. Sorry if it annoys people though


----------



## rowena

Yep, I guess I'm a raider, too, when I'm running low on certain request items.   I wouldn't _object _to some reserved boxes for friends but since we can't communicate in-game how would you determine contents?  There isn't anything thats really difficult to get, its more timing of requests vs inventory.  Or are folks talking about reserving for friends IRL?   I stock the market when my inventory is full and I want to pick up more fruit, and because I know what its like when you're trying to do that third request and are missing one darn coconut.    I am kind of bummed we can't sell flowers and crafting materials -- thats where there would probably be some significant price gouging I think.

I was in a hurry earlier today and made someone a ton of bells through lack of coordination -- I had left the game running and when I picked up my phone I must have brushed the screen and ended up buying a single fish for 60k bells. LOL.


----------



## Angel-Rae

I’m still finding being cleared out stressful. I don’t know if it’s just my ethical make up but I do see clearing out nearly all of someone’s slots as unfair. Not just to the market box owner who in cases like mine feels that they need to refill them in a timely manner (in my case that’s at least 36 items which I need to fish or catch as well as collecting fruit) but also to other players who might need something. The only way I can explain it is that someone is happy to buy everything they think they will need because they don’t have the time or won’t make the time (or effort) to hunt and fish but are happy to make use of the fact that other people do have or make the time. I feel like often playing with this attitude is not in the spirit of fairness. A different scenario might be that  a new player, who, needing to build up his or her own bells during the first few weeks of playing thinks that they are being helpful by providing income. Ah well. I continue to find it irritating when a friend clears out nearly all or all of my slots on more than a couple of occasions (like maybe once or twice they are really rushed but have a goal to achieve like during an event which I understand) and when a non friend clears me out I do feel quite annoyed. I don’t want to raise prices or stop filling my market box although lately I have had times when I’ve had no choice but to leave it quite empty due to my own time constraints. 

I apologise if my tone seems grumpy, it’s happened a couple of times to me lately when I’ve been time poor. I feel stressed when I don’t have time to restock because I worry I’m not going to be able to support my friends, the vast majority of whom I notice only buy a few much needed items.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I think you just need to try to take the pressure off of yourself... it seems like you're feeling the NEED to fill your market boxes, when really it's just a nicety, as obviously you're not doing it for max profit like some are. 

I use mine to just basically "donate" my extra items to other players. I _am_ making profit (at least more than what the sell back to the game is) but not more than I would get for helping a villager, and I only list items that I have a lot of. 

So I basically catch/collect everything before and then again after doing all of a villager's tasks on that piece of the map, so naturally I get a ton of extra shells and fruits, which I happily list anytime they go over my personal storage max, which per item I consider 15. But when I get a lot of extra bugs or fish or whatever else I'll list it too. 

I only really fill up my market box when I go to gather something and can't 'cause I've maxed my inventory. Then I do a quick sweep and list all my extras (as much as I can as I don't have an upgraded box) and maybe sell off a few things just back to the game, mostly the "rare" things which I never bother selling in market box because I don't think any price is fair between sell back and what I get from a villager, who rarely ask for it anyways.

This method takes the stress off of me to constantly check and restock cause I want this game to be *fun*, AS IT SHOULD BE. Sure, I want to help others out but that's not my ultimate goal. I don't want the game to stress me out, or anyone for that matter! (Well, I mean besides the darn safaris!) I know the snipes can be rude, especially, when on my end I have concrete evidence that he is only collecting my cheap items to re-sell for profit in his market box... =/ *But* it's best to not let it get you down, maybe try to implement a similar strategy, if you're just doing it to help and not for profit then just take it easy! No need to put yourself under such stress for something so trivial!


----------



## Angel-Rae

I think you’re on to something Kaydee I am taking it all a bit seriously. I have decided to be a bit more relaxed about it because I was on holiday when I started playing and had plenty of time each day to spend playing but I’m back at work now so I can’t play every day. And the time I have to play is much less. I think my friends will survive if I am a bit more relaxed about about the whole thing. Thanks for your support and ideas.


----------



## NiamhACPC

Angel-Rae said:


> I don?t know if it?s just my ethical make up but I do see clearing out nearly all of someone?s slots as unfair.



I would never argue that the way you feel is wrong. We all have different approaches to the game and that's fine. It is important to remember, though, that not everyone feels the same way you do about their Market Box. If, for example, I fill mine with stuff that I don't care who buys it, I just want the bells, then it's not really fair to say that someone is being unethical by buying all my slots. Because there's no way for that person to know if they're clearing out you (who hates it) or me (who loves it). So there really is no objectively fair or ethical stance here. 

I really am sorry that this is a thing that upsets you about the game, though. I'm not blowing off the way you feel about it. On the whole I like the fact that contact with other players is extremely limited, but it does raise problems in cases like these.



> The only way I can explain it is that someone is happy to buy everything they think they will need because they don?t have the time or won?t make the time (or effort) to hunt and fish but are happy to make use of the fact that other people do have or make the time. I feel like often playing with this attitude is not in the spirit of fairness.



Here's another way to look at it that might help. This game is played by all kinds of people with all kinds of abilities and all kinds of differences. A little kid might love interacting with all the animals but isn't good at catching bugs or fish, or isn't allowed to have that much time, so when they can make their own bells and buy the stuff that lets them keep playing, it's awesome for them. This game is also very accessible for people with disabilities, but some may still have problems fishing or catching, or can't play the game for that long because of fatigue or brain overload. 

The point is, since you don't know someone's reason for buying you out, you might as well give them the benefit of the doubt and enjoy the bells. It's really nice that you want to be a help to your friends and I'm sure you are. But I hope you can be a little less stressed out about this since you're probably helping all kinds of different people (and yes, some jerks too, I'm sure!), and that's really cool.



rowena said:


> I wouldn't _object _to some reserved boxes for friends but since we can't communicate in-game how would you determine contents?



I think this is still a great idea though. I'd like to assign some of my slots to expensive/showoffy things with everything I've collected (got my last fish AND bug today!), and some for regular resources for anyone that I would price a little higher, and then friend-only stuff I would price lower. I guess I would just see what sells regularly in the friends-only boxes and keep those in stock. But I would *have* to be able to rearrange my slots. It's really annoying me that I can't.



> I was in a hurry earlier today and made someone a ton of bells through lack of coordination -- I had left the game running and when I picked up my phone I must have brushed the screen and ended up buying a single fish for 60k bells. LOL.



Ouuuuuuch!


----------



## amanda1983

Huh, I didn't realise there were social expectations for the market box feature. I've just treated it as an "excess item converter" (item into more coins than otherwise possible). I throw whatever I have spare into the boxes unless the randomness bothers me. Then I add more of that type (fruit or shells) until I fill the boxes or else I forget lol.

I've had people buy out half or more of the boxes (I have 16 for now, too much hassle to add more). I don't care, I just refill when I can be bothered. Sometimes it's a week or longer before I get around to it. If I hadn't put so many *special* fish and bugs out coz they were so exciting to have multiples of at first, then I'm sure my boxes would be empty more often than not - I always leave prices at default minimum, no exceptions now (combination of too much effort for too little gain, and having too many bells with nothing much left to buy).

The only thing about market boxes that bothers me, personally : I really, REALLY wish there was an option to "retrieve" items from sale and return them to your normal inventory if you want to. That's why I never add quest-item fish and bugs anymore, coz I get irritated enough at seeing the fruit and shells I occasionally need sitting there taunting me lol.

It was be really helpful if players could set up a "notice board" type of sign, that visitors (inc those looking at your market boxes) can see where we can note important things.. obviously implementing + utilising that would be complicated given language barriers, etc. Maybe we could get a list of Qs with Yes/No answers, and the results are shown for visitors in their (game setting) language?

I dunno, just seems a shame that so many easily-resolved misunderstandings are allowed to just keep happening in such a lovely little game.


----------



## Angel-Rae

NiamhACPC said:


> I would never argue that the way you feel is wrong. We all have different approaches to the game and that's fine. It is important to remember, though, that not everyone feels the same way you do about their Market Box. If, for example, I fill mine with stuff that I don't care who buys it, I just want the bells, then it's not really fair to say that someone is being unethical by buying all my slots. Because there's no way for that person to know if they're clearing out you (who hates it) or me (who loves it). So there really is no objectively fair or ethical stance here.
> 
> I really am sorry that this is a thing that upsets you about the game, though. I'm not blowing off the way you feel about it. On the whole I like the fact that contact with other players is extremely limited, but it does raise problems in cases like these.
> 
> 
> Here's another way to look at it that might help. This game is played by all kinds of people with all kinds of abilities and all kinds of differences. A little kid might love interacting with all the animals but isn't good at catching bugs or fish, or isn't allowed to have that much time, so when they can make their own bells and buy the stuff that lets them keep playing, it's awesome for them. This game is also very accessible for people with disabilities, but some may still have problems fishing or catching, or can't play the game for that long because of fatigue or brain overload.
> 
> The point is, since you don't know someone's reason for buying you out, you might as well give them the benefit of the doubt and enjoy the bells. It's really nice that you want to be a help to your friends and I'm sure you are. But I hope you can be a little less stressed out about this since you're probably helping all kinds of different people (and yes, some jerks too, I'm sure!), and that's really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is still a great idea though. I'd like to assign some of my slots to expensive/showoffy things with everything I've collected (got my last fish AND bug today!), and some for regular resources for anyone that I would price a little higher, and then friend-only stuff I would price lower. I guess I would just see what sells regularly in the friends-only boxes and keep those in stock. But I would *have* to be able to rearrange my slots. It's really annoying me that I can't.
> 
> 
> 
> Ouuuuuuch!



You?ve really opened my mind about it all. I think I have been too serious about the whole thing and not keeping in mind that there would be lots of younger people or people with various abilities playing, many with limited time. I appreciate your input and reminder that it?s really just a game and other players are playing well within the actual ?rules? when buying lots at once. 

Maybe it?s because I have accumulated so many bells because I don?t care about updating my camper and at the higher levels you keep needing to sell resources all the time when the 999 storage limit is reached. So bells aren?t really a focus for me, they just keep accumulating removing the obvious and probably intended reward for selling through the market box. Without that reward I became too caught up in the emotional and social aspect of it rather than the financial. 

So thank you for asking the time to provide a new perspective.


----------



## NiamhACPC

Angel-Rae said:


> So thank you for asking the time to provide a new perspective.



And thank you for having an open mind and being willing to change your views! That says a lot about you as a person and I both appreciate and respect it.


----------



## Dede

I cringe about how silly I was when I first posted this thread... ^-^; I don't know why I got so worked up about it. I've become way more chill when opening up pocket camp in the past few weeks because I'm not worrying about whatever happens to my market box and I really don't mind if they didn't drop by to say hi. There are so many other factors that are involved like people who play on slow devices and can't load zones properly for example (which I had experienced myself the first few months I played).

I'm so much more easy going now and I have everyone's input to thank for that. I haven't given up on filling it up and keeping it organised but it isn't a priority and it really shouldn't be because that's not what the game is about.

To anyone else who may have similar thoughts about your market box getting cleared out, don't let it get in the way of your enjoyment of the game. There is just too much needless frustration when you worry about being bought out all the time. Let's all just have fun!


----------



## Razzy

I find it ridiculous how serious some people get over this. Stop feeling the *need* to stock up your market box if people buying you out stresses you out.

Sue me.


----------



## Angel-Rae

Dede said:


> I cringe about how silly I was when I first posted this thread... ^-^; I don't know why I got so worked up about it. I've become way more chill when opening up pocket camp in the past few weeks because I'm not worrying about whatever happens to my market box and I really don't mind if they didn't drop by to say hi. There are so many other factors that are involved like people who play on slow devices and can't load zones properly for example (which I had experienced myself the first few months I played).
> 
> 
> I'm so much more easy going now and I have everyone's input to thank for that. I haven't given up on filling it up and keeping it organised but it isn't a priority and it really shouldn't be because that's not what the game is about.
> 
> To anyone else who may have similar thoughts about your market box getting cleared out, don't let it get in the way of your enjoyment of the game. There is just too much needless frustration when you worry about being bought out all the time. Let's all just have fun!




I totally chilled out stopped feeling the need to fill my market box, left it empty for a couple of weeks ... today feeling chilled I just restocked and **BAM**  within five minutes it was totally cleared out by one guy.  I started to have a strong reaction and then I just started to laugh. Came here to reread this thread like therapy. Hello. My name is Angel and I?m a market box stresser,  it has been two weeks since my last market box melt down. Now join me in the serenity prayer ....


----------



## NiamhACPC

LOL I thought of you the other day, because I saw that my mom had stocked her Market Box, and the first thing I thought was "I'll buy everything so she can make some bells!" And then I thought "Hmm...I better ask her first."


----------



## amanda1983

Ahh it's so good to see you guys are able to enjoy the game again more!! It's amazing the good a change in perspective and priorities can do, but it's not always easy, that's for sure!



- - - Post Merge - - -



NiamhACPC said:


> LOL I thought of you the other day, because I saw that my mom had stocked her Market Box, and the first thing I thought was "I'll buy everything so she can make some bells!" And then I thought "Hmm...I better ask her first."



I've been having the same thoughts when I come across a player that seems to be fairly new (no finished amenities, friendship furniture pieces, etc). I used to just buy everything before because I have nothing to spend my bells on but now I'm more cautious lol.


----------



## Angel-Rae

I think we have all opened each other up to new perspectives!


----------



## MopyDream44

I actually thought about this thread the other day too! I normally hunt for bugs or fish on each map before I fulfill the current requests for that map, but during the Leif event I got a little behind, and ran out of a lot of things. There was a fresh face on my beach with wonderful prices, and I only had a short while to finish the requests for that cycle. Now, I didn't buy them out completely, but I did buy enough to make me uncomfortable that I would upset them, but I truly needed everything I bought at that moment, and my boxes were mostly full at the time. It just goes back to what I said somewhere in this thread that there is no way to know the motivations of people who are buying a lot of items.

Also, on not stressing out about my own boxes. I upped my prices a little, so I either sell 2 for 50 or 3 for 100. It's not too high that my friends will take a big hit if they need items, but it does deter frequent mass buyouts a bit. I also don't fill my boxes as much (maybe once a day or throwing extras in when my inventory is full), so there's not that feeling of working really hard to help friends only to have a stranger buy everything.

Still, I wouldn't mind a few more options to manage our boxes. Like, can we please....PLEASE....just fill the market box we click on rather than have them load from left to right? OR can we have a sort button, or the ability to manually move boxes around in the inventory?? I also wouldn't mind a sort inventory button for the items we carry. Am I the only one who wants more organization?? lol


----------



## Chicha

I could definitely see how this could bother you. I think the best thing you can do to prevent raiders is to friend them then block them. XD

I personally sell 5 of something for 250 (which I have no idea whether that's low or too high) and I haven't really had issues with it. Most of the time, I put up stuff in the market box to clear out inventory (I tend to keep 10 or less of each unless it's rare). My villagers have a pattern of asking for at least 8 of the same item and the game will be too stubborn to spawn them. I usually just buy 2-3 stocks from friends just because the game will not spawn the creature, lol. I will always leave kudos since I spend a lot of time going through my entire friend list.

People will buy from me every few days so I try to keep it somewhat stocked (at least 4 different creatures or items). I do get happy when people buy my items. You never know if it's a child or an adult with limited time or massive lag (and let's be real, Pocket Camp is pretty time consuming) so I don't mind at all when others buy. My phone is extremely slow so I knew I wouldn't want to have Pocket Camp on it so I play on my tablet.

Try not to stress out too much! <3


----------



## NiamhACPC

MopyDream44 said:


> Still, I wouldn't mind a few more options to manage our boxes. Like, can we please....PLEASE....just fill the market box we click on rather than have them load from left to right? OR can we have a sort button, or the ability to manually move boxes around in the inventory?? I also wouldn't mind a sort inventory button for the items we carry. Am I the only one who wants more organization?? lol



Oh heck no. Besides a favorites list for friends, this is literally the main thing I want most in the game, better inventory and market box management.


----------



## Angel-Rae

So I am out of my one-tree-only fruit because the campers are all asking for fruit. There is only one guy visiting that has the two types of fruit I need in his market box. YEP you guessed it. It’s THAT guy who bought me out yesterday and then stocked his box at higher prices. I almost blocked him yesterday. But no I remembered the sage wisdom of my Belltree buddies and calmed down.  Now I’ve just bought back my fruit from him at a higher price. Is that some kind of weird fate or what?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Angel-Rae said:


> So I am out of my one-tree-only fruit because the campers are all asking for fruit. There is only one guy visiting that has the two types of fruit I need in his market box. YEP you guessed it. It’s THAT guy who bought me out yesterday and then stocked his box at higher prices. I almost blocked him yesterday. But no I remembered the sage wisdom of my Belltree buddies and calmed down.  Now I’ve just bought back my fruit from him at a higher price. Is that some kind of weird fate or what?



If you have me added I usually always have fruit in my market box, I sell them at 3 for 100. =D

But that is kind of silly. I have a guy who does the same, but I usually shop around for someone who has better prices as I'd rather have to visit a few people instead of shelling out all my money to someone selling way too high!


----------



## amanda1983

Angel-Rae said:


> So I am out of my one-tree-only fruit because the campers are all asking for fruit. There is only one guy visiting that has the two types of fruit I need in his market box. YEP you guessed it. It?s THAT guy who bought me out yesterday and then stocked his box at higher prices. I almost blocked him yesterday. But no I remembered the sage wisdom of my Belltree buddies and calmed down.  Now I?ve just bought back my fruit from him at a higher price. Is that some kind of weird fate or what?



Ahhh that is such a weird coincidence!! Good for you for being able to calm yourself down!

Tbh I haven't even spoken to anyone 'visiting' since my friends roster became full. I sometimes look at the outfits but that's about all I've done in weeks now. I used to talk to everyone out of obligation but when I realised it was a chore to do it, and was putting me off of loading the game at all, I decided to try and stop doing it. 

When I need items (usually one-tree-only fruit but occassionally bugs/fish when it's almost the end of the 3-hourly-cycle?) I just look through my friends roster + click all the "help needed" messages. If I see fruit/whatever or I know they often have it, then I'll visit them after clicking the Shovelstrike Quarry help box thing. I'll water the garden if needed (and add bugs during an event), then give kudos, then check market box and buy anything I need. Idc about the price, coz bells are just not an issue, but I don't think I see fruit at more than 2-3 pieces for 200bells very often at all. More commonly it's 3-5 for 100bells. Either way, it works for me...


----------



## TykiButterfree

I like it when people buy stuff from my market box. I have never had someone buy almost everything before, but if they did I would just think "more bells for me."


----------



## Angel-Rae

I restocked st higher prices today ... ... stuff’s still sitting there. :shrug: trying not to panic about being a s*#&t friend.


----------



## calamitybot

I don't mind when I get bought out. Bells are bells


----------



## Pookyuk

I never realised raiding was a thing!  And I don?t understand why it?s an issue??

I often buy a lot from my visitors as it?s much easier to buy from their boxes when they have stuff one of my animals want on rotation! 

And I have never resold.  

It?s frustrating when you have a lot of one thing, so you marketbox some, only to find you get a load of requests so end up buying from fiends or visitors when you have some in your own marketbox!


----------



## Angel-Rae

Pookyuk said:


> I never realised raiding was a thing!  And I don’t understand why it’s an issue??
> 
> I often buy a lot from my visitors as it’s much easier to buy from their boxes when they have stuff one of my animals want on rotation!
> 
> And I have never resold.
> 
> It’s frustrating when you have a lot of one thing, so you marketbox some, only to find you get a load of requests so end up buying from fiends or visitors when you have some in your own marketbox!



For me the issue was when I was cleared out in one go by one person. I have sixteen slots usually with a variety of fish, bugs and fruit. I used to make sure it was always fully stocked with a variety of the common fish etc at the lowest prices and worked hard each time I played to restock it. So I felt when they had bought me out they were doing it *instead* of hunting or fishing themselves and that they were taking advantage of or exploiting my in-game time and effort. Because I don’t expand my camper, the bells were not my motivation for filling my box, I have bells just adding up without out much use, I was selling stuff just trying to be useful to all of my friends. I’ve really relaxed about this now after reading other people’s points of view.


----------



## Bcat

Honestly I don’t care 1 bit if someone buys everything I have. I get paid, so it makes no difference to me.


----------



## Roald_fan

Is this still a thing since the introduction of the balloons?  Ever since the balloons, I always have insane amounts of items, like 25 squid, and everything just sits in my market box, even though I price it the lowest I can.  It used to get cleaned out pretty regularly.  I assumed that everyone else had an overload of needed items at this point, too.


----------



## honeyblossom

I have buying anxiety when I buy out of people's market boxes for this reason. Like I'll only buy one or two items because I don't want someone on the other end to be like "oh look at this jerk, buying all my things!". So then when I need several things I have to go down my friend's list, to each of their market boxes to find the other things I'm looking for. It's a hassle, but, I don't want to upset anyone or make it harder for their friends or other people to access those items. I rarely ever preemptively buy, even if I know I'll need an item. I only buy it when I need it.


----------

